# We need Islamic Refugees they said



## Manonthestreet

Death threats to teachers, calling the girls dogs,,,,,,heck of a learning environment,,,,,that feeling of smug lib righteousness might disappear real quick when this escalates

Teacher quits after primary school students threaten to behead her as young as in Year 5 are making the threats and pressuring peers into reading the Koran at Punchbowl Public School in Sydney's southwest, the Daily Telegraph has reported.

Documents given to the newspaper reportedly reveal that at least three staff members have taken stress leave, received counselling and been paid compensation after bullying from Islamic students.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IDK why anyone thinks they will assimilate, they never have before.

A stupid and vile people


----------



## RodISHI

Reading through posts and comments on a Muslim site (mostly Sunni) I found that they truly believe that we can't do without their brain power so we will have to allow them to migrate here.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Manonthestreet said:


> Death threats to teachers, calling the girls dogs,,,,,,heck of a learning environment,,,,,that felling of lib righteousness might disappear real quick when this escalates
> 
> Teacher quits after primary school students threaten to behead her as young as in Year 5 are making the threats and pressuring peers into reading the Koran at Punchbowl Public School in Sydney's southwest, the Daily Telegraph has reported.
> 
> Documents given to the newspaper reportedly reveal that at least three staff members have taken stress leave, received counselling and been paid compensation after bullying from Islamic students.


*Down Under Done Over*

AUSTRALIAN: Crocodile Dundee
LOSTRALIAN:  Crock of Dung Tea


----------



## Sunni Man

America and the west desperately needs Islam and muslims to teach them.  ....


----------



## RodISHI

Sunni Man said:


> America and the west desperately needs Islam and muslims to teach them.  ....


Nah they can keep teaching one another over in the ME.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sunni Man said:


> America and the west desperately needs Islam and muslims to teach them.  ....


How not to do it


----------



## Sunni Man

Western culture is slowly devolving into abject decadence and depraved immorality.

Islam is poised to rescue the west and restore the culture with values and decency.   ...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sunni Man said:


> Western culture is slowly devolving into abject decadence and depraved immorality.
> 
> Islam is poised to rescue the west and restore the culture with values and decency.   ...


Depravity cant uplift depravity


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sunni Man said:


> Western culture is slowly devolving into abject decadence and depraved immorality.
> 
> Islam is poised to rescue the west and restore the culture with values and decency.   ...



Yeah...blowing people up, killing them for refusing to convert and things like that are the pinnacle of values and decency....we won't even go into that goat thing


----------



## TNHarley

Sunni Man said:


> Western culture is slowly devolving into abject decadence and depraved immorality.
> 
> Islam is poised to rescue the west and restore the culture with values and decency.   ...


 IKR? I cant wait for the day I can legally stone my wife to death for getting raped!


----------



## TNHarley

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western culture is slowly devolving into abject decadence and depraved immorality.
> 
> Islam is poised to rescue the west and restore the culture with values and decency.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...blowing people up, killing them for refusing to convert and things like that are the pinnacle of values and decency....we won't even go into that goat thing
Click to expand...

 why are you against letting your 9 year old marry a 40 year old? Are you a bigot?


----------



## Sunni Man

It's naive to think the transition would be totally peaceful and painless.

History has shown that in most cases some conflict will be part of the process.  ....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

TNHarley said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western culture is slowly devolving into abject decadence and depraved immorality.
> 
> Islam is poised to rescue the west and restore the culture with values and decency.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...blowing people up, killing them for refusing to convert and things like that are the pinnacle of values and decency....we won't even go into that goat thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why are you against letting your 9 year old marry a 40 year old? Are you a bigot?
Click to expand...


Nope...I'm a mother


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sunni Man said:


> It's naive to think the transition would be totally peaceful and painless.
> 
> History has shown that in most cases some conflict will be part of the process.  ....


Not going to be any transition here...........it may succeed in some EU nations that are disarmed,,,,,,


----------



## RodISHI

Manonthestreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's naive to think the transition would be totally peaceful and painless.
> 
> History has shown that in most cases some conflict will be part of the process.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to be any transition here...........it may succeed in some EU nations that are disarmed,,,,,,
Click to expand...

Those are looking into that at the moment and Erdy is calling them 'nazi's'.


----------



## Sunni Man

Manonthestreet said:


> Not going to be any transition here...........it may succeed in some EU nations that are disarmed,,,,,,


No need for weapons to be involved.

It will happen in the U.S. thru birth demographics and the ballot box.  ....


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sunni Man said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to be any transition here...........it may succeed in some EU nations that are disarmed,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No need for weapons to be involved.
> 
> It will happen in the U.S. thru birth demographics and the ballot box.  ....
Click to expand...

You"re a long way from that threshhold yet........


----------



## The Irish Ram

Manonthestreet said:


> Death threats to teachers, calling the girls dogs,,,,,,heck of a learning environment,,,,,that feeling of lib righteousness might disappear real quick when this escalates
> 
> Teacher quits after primary school students threaten to behead her as young as in Year 5 are making the threats and pressuring peers into reading the Koran at Punchbowl Public School in Sydney's southwest, the Daily Telegraph has reported.
> 
> Documents given to the newspaper reportedly reveal that at least three staff members have taken stress leave, received counselling and been paid compensation after bullying from Islamic students.




Good.  Welcome to Hemisphere 5,  Sydney. 
It is your new normal.  Do what the UN tells you to do  and shut up. Or grow a pair and take your country back.
"Counseling" won't change one thing.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Manonthestreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to be any transition here...........it may succeed in some EU nations that are disarmed,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No need for weapons to be involved.
> 
> It will happen in the U.S. thru birth demographics and the ballot box.  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You"re a long way from that threshhold yet........
Click to expand...

And weapons would be involved......libs may put on their burkas .....right wont


----------



## Sunni Man

Manonthestreet said:


> You"re a long way from that threshhold yet........


I won't live to see an Islamic west......but my grandkids will.  ....


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sunni Man said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You"re a long way from that threshhold yet........
> 
> 
> 
> I won't live to see an Islamic west......but my grandkids will.  ....
Click to expand...

No...no they wont


----------



## Sunni Man

If a person 50 years ago started telling people that America would have a black president, we would allow homosexuals to be legally married and serve in the military, and that a man wearing a dress would be crowned Woman of the Year.
The guy would be locked up in the nut house.  .....   

So yes, an Islamic America is entirely possible and probable the way things are going. ....      ...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sunni Man said:


> If a person 50 years ago started telling people that America would have a black president, we would allow homosexuals to be legally married and serve in the military, and that a man wearing a dress would be crowned Woman of the Year.
> The guy would be locked up in the nut house.  .....
> 
> So yes, an Islamic America is entirely possible and probable the way things are going. ....      ...


Anything is possible,,,,,,probable is a stretch....when One of the EU countries falls under islam it'll be game over here when the mask comes off......we are much further behind in the process than them


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sunni Man said:


> Western culture is slowly devolving into abject decadence and depraved immorality.
> 
> Islam is poised to rescue the west and restore the culture with values and decency.   ...


*Rootless Predatory Retards*

That's how Islam was so successful in the first place, overrunning the decadent Byzantine Empire.  But the same historical process happened in the Western Roman Empire and led directly to the Dark Ages.  We need to get back to our roots, not get uprooted by Echoes of a Prehistoric Horror.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sunni Man said:


> It's naive to think the transition would be totally peaceful and painless.
> 
> History has shown that in most cases some conflict will be part of the process.  ....


*Cro-Magnon v. Neanderthal:  The Final Chapter*

Or the challenge of exterminating an unfit human species may lift our spirits and make us feel like winners again.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sunni Man said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to be any transition here...........it may succeed in some EU nations that are disarmed,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No need for weapons to be involved.
> 
> It will happen in the U.S. thru birth demographics and the ballot box.  ....
Click to expand...

*Demographics Democratically Demolished*

We must take away the right to vote from anyone who wasn't born here.  Teddy Kennedy's 1965 immigration bill was passed against the will of the majority of the American people and is therefore nullified.  The fact that the Kennedys would have been nobodies without their Daddy's money is the main cause of our nearly terminal decadence.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Manonthestreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person 50 years ago started telling people that America would have a black president, we would allow homosexuals to be legally married and serve in the military, and that a man wearing a dress would be crowned Woman of the Year.
> The guy would be locked up in the nut house.  .....
> 
> So yes, an Islamic America is entirely possible and probable the way things are going. ....      ...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything is possible,,,,,,probable is a stretch....when One of the EU countries falls under islam it'll be game over here when the mask comes off......we are much further behind in the process than them
Click to expand...

*Chamberlain's Chamberpot*

The Eurine Union is on the cutting edge of beheading technology.


----------



## RodISHI

German Intelligence Official Calls Muslim Brotherhood “A Threat To Western Democratic Systems”


----------



## ThirdTerm

> One woman reportedly claimed it all got too much for her and she eventually had to quit her job.
> 
> She said the final straw was when she received death threats to her family from her year 5 and 6 students, with some saying they would behead her.
> 
> Prior to that she claimed she made a number of complaints in 2014 about some of the behaviour in her classroom.
> 
> She said she was abused by students when she stopped them from hanging a Syrian flag in the classroom.



Australia has only resettled 2,000 refugees fleeing the Syrian conflict in 2016 and it's questionable how many Syrian students are actually in Sydney. If there are some refugee students, they would not be coping so well with English lessons, speaking good enough English to bully their teachers. The source of this allegation is the Daily Telegraph, which is an Aussie tabloid known for making up stories like this.


----------



## skye

ThirdTerm said:


> One woman reportedly claimed it all got too much for her and she eventually had to quit her job.
> 
> She said the final straw was when she received death threats to her family from her year 5 and 6 students, with some saying they would behead her.
> 
> Prior to that she claimed she made a number of complaints in 2014 about some of the behaviour in her classroom.
> 
> She said she was abused by students when she stopped them from hanging a Syrian flag in the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has only resettled 2,000 refugees fleeing the Syrian conflict in 2016 and it's questionable how many Syrian students are actually in Sydney. If there are some refugee students, they would not be coping so well with English lessons, speaking good enough English to bully their teachers. The source of this allegation is the Daily Telegraph, which is an Aussie tabloid known for making up stories like this.
Click to expand...






Australia will never submit  to the Islamic hordes  like Europe.



I like that.


----------



## Manonthestreet

How bout sme facts instead of  your say so


----------



## skye

Manonthestreet said:


> How bout sme facts instead of  your say so




you talking to me dear Manon?

I just said Australia will never submit to the Islamic savages.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Australia's future......*


----------



## Manonthestreet

skye said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> How bout sme facts instead of  your say so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you talking to me dear Manon?
> 
> I just said Australia will never submit to the Islamic savages.
Click to expand...

No..The supposed Aussie conservative of the fakey kind


----------

